# Einszett Group Buy (Closes Sunday 26th)



## MattH (Oct 9, 2006)

Ok Heres it is....

Pricing for the four items

Glass Polish
****pit Premium
Windscreen additive
Rubber Protection (Gummipfledge)

£15.50

Shipping direct from C&S is £3.50 per the norm.
Once the GB is closed I will Pm all participants a link to the C&S site so you can add the package into your basket. 

You can of course add other items from the site to take advantage of the one delivery cost.

Below is the list of people who have expressed a interest in the GB : 

1. MattH
2. blr123
3. deej
4. jas11n
5. miffer
6. Mr Shiny
7. Grizzle
8. Andy Green
9. DarrylB
10. Rich
11. KingBoyJ
12. Roo
13. mikey boy
14. beedie
15. canyonroll
16. SiGainey
17. Cav

Nows the time for anyone else to join or if you do not wish to take part.. post here and I'll amend the list.

You should receive the link via Pm early next week.

Any questions.. Post away..

Thanks

Matt :wave: 

Below is


----------



## Paulm31 (Jul 27, 2006)

count me in for deffo matt. i can add my other bits that i need at the same time too, cheers


----------



## KingBoyJ (Oct 23, 2006)

Excellent - thanks for sorting this out, Mr H


----------



## MattH (Oct 9, 2006)

1. MattH
2. blr123
3. deej
4. jas11n
5. miffer
6. Mr Shiny
7. Grizzle
8. Andy Green
9. DarrylB
10. Rich
11. KingBoyJ
12. Roo
13. mikey boy
14. beedie
15. canyonroll
16. SiGainey
17. Cav
18. Paulm31

Cheers.. but tbh its been made very simple as Johnny is taking care of everything (payment/packing/delivery etc etc)


----------



## tompinney (Jan 29, 2006)

1. MattH
2. blr123
3. deej
4. jas11n
5. miffer
6. Mr Shiny
7. Grizzle
8. Andy Green
9. DarrylB
10. Rich
11. KingBoyJ
12. Roo
13. mikey boy
14. beedie
15. canyonroll
16. SiGainey
17. Cav
18. Paulm31
19. tompinney

Count me in :thumb:


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

1. MattH
2. blr123
3. deej
4. jas11n
5. miffer
6. Mr Shiny
7. Grizzle
8. Andy Green
9. DarrylB
10. Rich
11. KingBoyJ
12. Roo
13. mikey boy
14. beedie
15. canyonroll
16. SiGainey
17. Cav
18. Paulm31
19. tompinney
20. Beardboy

Count me in too :thumb:


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Not any the bits 1Z bits that I need there, so count me out please.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## MattH (Oct 9, 2006)

1. MattH
2. blr123
3. deej
4. jas11n
5. miffer
6. Mr Shiny
7. Grizzle
8. Andy Green
9. DarrylB
10. KingBoyJ
11. Roo
12. mikey boy
13. beedie
14. canyonroll
15. SiGainey
16. Cav
17. Paulm31
18. tompinney
19. Beardboy


----------



## MattH (Oct 9, 2006)

Ok from speaking with Johnny, he can fulfill 24 orders... so that means there are 5 places left.

Cheers

Matt


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

1. MattH
2. blr123
3. deej
4. jas11n
5. miffer
6. Mr Shiny
7. Grizzle
8. Andy Green
9. DarrylB
10. KingBoyJ
11. Roo
12. mikey boy
13. beedie
14. canyonroll
15. SiGainey
16. Cav
17. Paulm31
18. tompinney
19. Beardboy
20. L200 Steve
21. L200 Steve


----------



## MattH (Oct 9, 2006)

I take it you like the stuff then Steve


----------



## taffy (Nov 10, 2005)

1. MattH
2. blr123
3. deej
4. jas11n
5. miffer
6. Mr Shiny
7. Grizzle
8. Andy Green
9. DarrylB
10. KingBoyJ
11. Roo
12. mikey boy
13. beedie
14. canyonroll
15. SiGainey
16. Cav
17. Paulm31
18. tompinney
19. Beardboy
20. L200 Steve
21. L200 Steve
22. Taffy


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

sorry mattH, going to have to drop out of this one, bank balance is looking decidedly low and wheel wax is higher on the list of priorities.

Updated list;

1. MattH
2. blr123
3. deej
4. jas11n
5. miffer
6. Mr Shiny
7. Grizzle
8. DarrylB
9. KingBoyJ
10. Roo
11. mikey boy
12. beedie
13. canyonroll
14. SiGainey
15. Cav
16. Paulm31
17. tompinney
18. Beardboy
19. L200 Steve
20. L200 Steve
21. Taffy


----------



## stevie040 (Jun 5, 2006)

Im in :thumb: 
1. MattH
2. blr123
3. deej
4. jas11n
5. miffer
6. Mr Shiny
7. Grizzle
8. Andy Green
9. DarrylB
10. KingBoyJ
11. Roo
12. mikey boy
13. beedie
14. canyonroll
15. SiGainey
16. Cav
17. Paulm31
18. tompinney
19. Beardboy
20. L200 Steve
21. L200 Steve
22. stevie040


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

1. MattH
2. blr123
3. deej
4. jas11n
5. miffer
6. Mr Shiny
7. Grizzle
8. Andy Green
9. DarrylB
10. KingBoyJ
11. Roo
12. mikey boy
13. beedie
14. canyonroll
15. SiGainey
16. Cav
17. Paulm31
18. tompinney
19. Beardboy
20. L200 Steve
21. L200 Steve
22. stevie040
23.Grizzle...


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

1. MattH
2. blr123
3. deej
4. jas11n
5. miffer
6. Mr Shiny
7. Grizzle
8. Andy Green
9. DarrylB
10. KingBoyJ
11. Roo
12. mikey boy
13. beedie
14. canyonroll
15. SiGainey
16. Cav
17. Paulm31
18. tompinney
19. Beardboy
20. L200 Steve
21. L200 Steve
22. stevie040
23.Grizzle...
24. Ads2k


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

looking at the list i think something has gone wrong somewhere, i wanted out and i editted the list accordingly, seems somethings got messed up inbetween as taffy is missing off the list. So peeps use this list below (i think it everyone's in who wants to be in)....

1. MattH
2. blr123
3. deej
4. jas11n
5. miffer
6. Mr Shiny
7. Grizzle
8. DarrylB
9. KingBoyJ
10. Roo
11. mikey boy
12. beedie
13. canyonroll
14. SiGainey
15. Cav
16. Paulm31
17. tompinney
18. Beardboy
19. L200 Steve
20. L200 Steve
21. Taffy
22. stevie040
23. Grizzle
24. Ads2k


----------



## MattH (Oct 9, 2006)

Ok until Johnny lets us know theres no guarantees that any more joiners will be able to get the GB. But if you are interested its probably worth posting just in case 

Thanks

Matt


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

1. MattH
2. blr123
3. deej
4. jas11n
5. miffer
6. Mr Shiny
7. Grizzle
8. DarrylB
9. KingBoyJ
10. Roo
11. mikey boy
12. beedie
13. canyonroll
14. SiGainey
15. Cav
16. Paulm31
17. tompinney
18. Beardboy
19. L200 Steve
20. L200 Steve
21. Taffy
22. stevie040
23. Grizzle
24. Ads2k
25. ianFRST


----------



## Deadlock (Jul 6, 2006)

1. MattH
2. blr123
3. deej
4. jas11n
5. miffer
6. Mr Shiny
7. Grizzle
8. DarrylB
9. KingBoyJ
10. Roo
11. mikey boy
12. beedie
13. canyonroll
14. SiGainey
15. Cav
16. Paulm31
17. tompinney
18. Beardboy
19. L200 Steve
20. L200 Steve
21. Taffy
22. stevie040
23. Grizzle
24. Ads2k
25. ianFRST
26. Deadlock


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

1. MattH
2. blr123
3. deej
4. jas11n
5. miffer
6. Mr Shiny
7. Grizzle
8. DarrylB
9. KingBoyJ
10. Roo
11. mikey boy
12. beedie
13. canyonroll
14. SiGainey
15. Cav
16. Paulm31
17. tompinney
18. Beardboy
19. L200 Steve
20. L200 Steve
21. Taffy
22. stevie040
23. Grizzle
24. Ads2k
25. ianFRST
26. Deadlock
27. cgraham2k


----------



## bigal76 (Aug 15, 2006)

1. MattH
2. blr123
3. deej
4. jas11n
5. miffer
6. Mr Shiny
7. Grizzle
8. DarrylB
9. KingBoyJ
10. Roo
11. mikey boy
12. beedie
13. canyonroll
14. SiGainey
15. Cav
16. Paulm31
17. tompinney
18. Beardboy
19. L200 Steve
20. L200 Steve
21. Taffy
22. stevie040
23. Grizzle
24. Ads2k
25. ianFRST
26. Deadlock
27. cgraham2k
28. BigAl76


----------



## Deadlock (Jul 6, 2006)

Sorry - need to pull out.

List updated:

1. MattH
2. blr123
3. deej
4. jas11n
5. miffer
6. Mr Shiny
7. Grizzle
8. DarrylB
9. KingBoyJ
10. Roo
11. mikey boy
12. beedie
13. canyonroll
14. SiGainey
15. Cav
16. Paulm31
17. tompinney
18. Beardboy
19. L200 Steve
20. L200 Steve
21. Taffy
22. stevie040
23. Grizzle
24. Ads2k
25. ianFRST
26. cgraham2k
27. BigAl76


----------



## cav (Jan 18, 2006)

wow 27 on the group buy! good numbers!


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Any news on Paymen yet?


----------



## MattH (Oct 9, 2006)

Not yet.. I'll call Johnny tomorrow (unless he or Mr Marine posts first  )


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Ok, cool. :thumb:


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

Just spoken to Matt about adding my name.

Thanks

Nad

1. MattH
2. blr123
3. deej
4. jas11n
5. miffer
6. Mr Shiny
7. Grizzle
8. DarrylB
9. KingBoyJ
10. Roo
11. mikey boy
12. beedie
13. canyonroll
14. SiGainey
15. Cav
16. Paulm31
17. tompinney
18. Beardboy
19. L200 Steve
20. L200 Steve
21. Taffy
22. stevie040
23. Grizzle
24. Ads2k
25. ianFRST
26. cgraham2k
27. BigAl76
28. Nad


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi guys!

Thanks for your support on the group buy 

You would not believe the amount of glass polish and bits we sold last week! 

We were due a delivery that was meant to be here yesterday but unfortunatley Einszett have had a delay at there end and now its due to us next Monday 

What that means is - we are short on a couple of the products we need to complete 28 people in the group buy. 

Currently we can fulfill the first 12 people with the others being sorted next week. 

I will contact the first 12 with details of how you need to pay etc. 

Cheers, 

Johnny


----------



## MattH (Oct 9, 2006)

Pm'ed you Johnny...


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Johnny - i know i'm 18 on the list, which is fine. Is there any chance i can pay you now and then just have it shipped as and when?

No prob if not. :thumb:


----------



## cav (Jan 18, 2006)

if soonone can wait... i could really do with putting my order in + group buy stuff this week... 

if so can someone pm me???

thanks again
cav


----------



## MattH (Oct 9, 2006)

I've already said I can wait so everyone should be one up


----------



## cav (Jan 18, 2006)

ah great.. that ok if i take your place????


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

right i will pm out the details shortly - been a bit hectic here


----------



## Roo (Mar 25, 2006)

Just to add, due to a bit of a mishap, if someone's in a rush.. I don't mind waiting. :thumb:


----------



## cav (Jan 18, 2006)

cheers roo :thumb:


----------



## Canyonroll (May 9, 2006)

Bl**dy typical I'm No. 13 :wall: 

:lol: 

No panic! I can wait.

John


----------



## cav (Jan 18, 2006)

oh no.. your doomed never to get them haha


----------



## miffer (Nov 24, 2005)

PM received and order placed Johnny :thumb: 

Also added a few more bits....well it would have been rude not to wouldn't it


----------



## jas11n (Sep 2, 2006)

PM received and payment made.
Thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## cav (Jan 18, 2006)

^^^^ same


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

pm me when its ready then mate, as ill forget to check back here, lol (only just remembered this as i was looking for your link to the website )


----------



## jas11n (Sep 2, 2006)

Received today.
Thanks again.

Jas..


----------



## cav (Jan 18, 2006)

^^^^ same here. 

can't fault your service! 


thanks again


----------



## beedie (Mar 15, 2006)

^^^
just rub it in guys.
haven't got mine yet but heres hoping for it tomorrow.
not too worried tho cos i'm still waiting for an delivery off amazon that should have been here on monday.
Scott


----------



## miffer (Nov 24, 2005)

Received today. 
Thanks chaps:thumb:


----------



## DarrylB (Feb 17, 2006)

Received today (got mine delivered to my work!) Cheers to Matt for organising and to C&S for doing the deal


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Mine arrived today aswell thanks all :thumb: 

Bryan


----------



## beedie (Mar 15, 2006)

me too. thanks C&S and matt
woooo
only problem is that my mum said she'd give me cash and i'd get it for christmas.
boooo.


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Any news on the next 'batch'? :thumb:


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

I keep forgetting to put the order through for mine oops 

Il try and get it done tonight :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Should be good to go in the next 48 hours


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool.

Let me know when and i'll sort the cash out. :thumb:


----------



## Paulm31 (Jul 27, 2006)

oh good, thought i'd been missed off somehow then


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

right I think I have covered everyone now....

Anyone without a pm in the list - contact me 

Johnny


----------



## Canyonroll (May 9, 2006)

Ordered Thanks very much.:thumb:


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Ordered, plus a few more bits???

Cheers John for sorting us this GB out:thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

payment sent mate. with a couple of buffing towels on the list too


----------



## MattH (Oct 9, 2006)

I'll get my order in shortly... (more likely tomorrow)

Thanks

Matt


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Cheers MattH for sorting this out, and thanks to Johnny for doing it :thumb:

Order will be placed sometime tonight hopefully, just adding more to the cart


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Order placed!

Another £80. :thumb:


----------



## stevie040 (Jun 5, 2006)

Order placed and paid for Thanks!


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Order placed and paid for. Ordered more as well.

Oh well it is Xmas.....


----------



## Canyonroll (May 9, 2006)

:thumb: Arrived today all present and correct, The Schmitt looks interesting although needs to be 1/2 inch bigger for my hand. 

Thanks to you all for your efforts.:thumb: 

Have a good un!

john


----------



## stevie040 (Jun 5, 2006)

Received today, thanks!


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Received mine today also, along with a few more goodies;
Non Acid Wheel Cleaner
Slide-Lock Detail Brush
APC 1 Gallon
Foaming Sprayer head for use with 946ml bottles
APC Dispenser Bottle
Tyre Dressing Spnge - Crescent Shaped
#38 Tire and Trim Dressing Gel
Dispensing Spout for 3.78 litre bottles
Steel Wool '00' Gauge Very Fine 16 Pads
NXT All Metal Polish

Cheers Johnny & Matt :thumb:


----------



## bigal76 (Aug 15, 2006)

Got mine yesterday. People at work think I'm mad with all these detailing supplies at work (that haven't made it home past the wife yet). 

Thanks for organising a good group buy!

Cheers


----------



## MattH (Oct 9, 2006)

Place my order.... Thanks for the GB.. 

Cheers

Matt


----------

